

Ask HN: Monitors - huhtenberg

I've come to the point where my laptop screen is not enough and I'm looking at adding an external monitor. Instead of killing hours on sifting through reviews and trying to understand which models work best (for programming that is), I thought I'd just ask here, tally up the results and buy the top ranking one :)<p>So, ladies and gentlemen, what's your LCD poison and how happy are you with it? Bonus points for monitors supporting hardware/LUT calibration.
======
TobbenTM
Well, you could read up on the latest 'hype'; cheap Korean HR IPS monitors.
[http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/07/the-ips-lcd-
revolut...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/07/the-ips-lcd-
revolution.html)

~~~
huhtenberg
Right, yep. The Apple's rejects with non-uniform backlighting and similar
"smaller" issues. I think I'll just take some well-ranking Dell and be done
with it.

